# What to use on Hargus Lake?



## jamesdalej (May 10, 2004)

I'm going to Hargus Lake tomorrow and the rest of the weekend and was wandering what fish bite on what bait. This would be only my 2nd time there and was wandering what to use. Me and my 2 friends like targeting bass (any kind) and catfish mostly (or anything over 3 lbs.). We have our fishing license and we're ready. What type of lure do you all use for Hargus? Also, what bait is best for catfish? My uncle has a boat so I was also wandering if it's best to fish on the boat or bank fish? Last but not least, what types of species are normally caught in Hargus Lake? The only thing I know is there's a LOT of seaweed and vegetation near the banks. If somebody could help me out with these questions it would be GREATLY apprecitated. I just want to go somewhere else and catch something over 3 lbs. No matter what it is. I'm pretty smart when it comes to lure fishing but I still want to know what works best. I ALWAYS catch and release so you don't have to worry about giving secrets away because whatever's caught will be released. I have plenty of worms and surface lures and stuff. Like I said I know VERY little about the lake so any help there is appreciated. Thanks and good luck fishing everyone!



> Catch 'em, release 'em, catch 'em again later!!!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

The only time I do any good at Hargus is in the spring. I have gone over with my wife and the canoe several times this summer and have not caught a single fish. I just cant figure the lake out, I dont know if its me or what but I dont really hear too many good things about it. Early in the spring I can catch crappie and a few smaller bass but come June, July and Augus forget it. It is a really nice lake for a spin in the canoe though.


----------



## jamesdalej (May 10, 2004)

Thanks Twistertail for the info. I've heard a lot of good things about Hargus but that's only once in a while. My old friends used to catch some nice catfish there. My uncle lives nearby and says he caught some bass and stuff but rarely are they nice sized. I'll ask around a little more but thanks again. Also, if me or my friends do any good I'll let you all know. Good luck fishing!!!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Good Luck to ya. 

If you have a fish finder you may be able to find some underwater stucture to fish that might be good for ya. Seems like the water gets really warm, almost like bath water, so I guess that drives the fish to deeper water.


----------



## jamesdalej (May 10, 2004)

Thanks, I'll make sure to take my deep divers, countdowns, and stuff. I got some new rattle traps that I'm hoping will work good there. They usually work well in lakes. I'll try to fish from top to bottom. As far as the fish finder goes we don't have one. Hopefully we can pick some good spots. We'll look for vegitation, structures, and shady areas. Bound to be something around there. Thanks again for the info. because I don't bottom fish much except for catfish. I'll give it all a whirl and go from there. Good luck all!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

old road bed conects the two ramps, you'll find it easy, other then that look at drop off. Too many weeds for me this time of year though, can do good there before the spawn, after that forget it

The lake reaches 60' + depths


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm about 5 min away, never did that great with a boat in the summer either ???


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

How the camping trip go Dave?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I fished it once last summer and didn't do very well. I know several years back when they dragged the bottom and cleaned everything up it was real good. My father in law who fished it several times for about a year or two after that said it was not uncommon to catch 20 bass a trip. But I believe over the last 5 or so years it has went down hill.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

finesse worms
weedless. deep grass
that's my ticket 4 hargus.
good luck


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

trip went ok, i guess

check your PM shane


----------



## jamesdalej (May 10, 2004)

Just got back yesterday. Fishing wasn't too bad I guess. I never did go on the boat but I did bank fish. Nobody was doing very good. My li'l bro caught a bluegill and my cousin caught a few also. Everybody that went but me was using nightcrawlers (on top and bottom fishing), chicken liver, and minnows. The catch of the day I guess was a 12 in. largemouth that I caught on my 3 in. worm (purple with red tail). I put a bullethead sinker on it and hooked the lure where it was weedless. Like I said we didn't do that good but at least some of us finally caught something at Hargus. I'm planning on going again so I haven't given up yet. I plan on doing better next time since I know a few more spots. Also, I found out that my uncle that has the boat DOES have a fish finder. Too bad I found out AFTER I fished. Oh well. We did however see LOTS of Bass, Bluegill, crappie, and turtles. So I do know that there's plenty of fish there. They just didn't hit anything unless they where aggrivated or you hit the PERFECT spot. My uncle and cousin took the boat out themselves and went on the Catfish tourney. They both caught fish and got in the top 10 so congrats to them. I'd like to try the bass tourney sometime so if anybody knows when it starts I'd be greatly appreciated. Just like Rainer Wolf said, I think the weedless rubber worms are the way to go. If they work for me then they got to work for others too. Good luck fishing!!!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

let me know next time you fihs there and I may meet up with you, I think the real key is to get AWAY from fished areas, and back around the back. Your right on fish not hitting unless you hit it perfect, there is just too much cover and bait fish. I know hargus holds good fish but it extremly hard to fish


----------



## jamesdalej (May 10, 2004)

I'll let you know when I'm planning on going again. As far as I'm concerned I'd like to go today but ain't happening. Too much stuff to do. Like you said the places that there doesn't seem to be any people at are the best. We went to one of the ends that looked like a cove. The water and weeds where all back there but we found a few spots to throw. Luckily when I switched to weedless worms it was easier to cover ground without worrying about the snags. I'd like to go within the next 2 weeks or so but have to see what everybody else is doing. I'd hate to go down there and nobody be home ya know. I'd like to stay for a day or 2 at least. If you don't mind I'll add you to my buddy list so I won't forget. I tend to do that.  Until I know when exactly I'll talk to you then. Thanks and good luck fishing!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

drop me a line when your heading this way, I'm aobut 5 minutes from the lake so I can pretty much fish it anytime


----------



## jamesdalej (May 10, 2004)

Ok I will. If you go beforehand, could you drop me a line so I know if any lures or live bait is working. I have plenty of lures but I'd like to be over prepaired. Never hurts. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Spring is the #1 time to fish Hargus, like everyone said. I only fish it from a boat and the ticket is WHITE SPINNERBAITS fished on the shore near cover. Anyone can have a great spring bass day if they throw the bait as close as possible to the shore, on it even better, bass waiting to kill whatever hits the water. After spring, summer is very hard. Deep and slow with small lures with very light line away from the crowds, I have had great days this way. Another great pattern, which you need boat with FAST trolling motor is jump fishing bass that target shad pods in open water. Same as fishing white bass doing the same thing, but at Hargus the LM are like wolf packs, the size of bass depends, if you catch a 12 incher, most in pod will be the same. If you get lucky, the big boys school together also, but deeper than the little guys, a lil' george is the ticket for the big boys. If you keep your eyes open, you can fish this way all day and have 20-50 bass days, about 2-5 bass per jump. Loads of fun, More fun than slow fishing deep water if you ask me!
Mike


----------

